# Obedience Grandma brags



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I am not old enough to be a grandma in real life but I am in dog years 

Fisher's son "Jiffy" (Morninglo In A Jiffy CD GN) won HIT out of Novice B last weekend in Fayetteville, with a 197.5. Yesterday in Jackson MS, he was HIT out of Novice B again with a TWO-HUNDRED!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the SECOND Multiple HIT/200 score puppy from this litter! The first is "Lacey" Morninglo Northen Exposure Am/Can CD, with 14 HIT and two 200 scores in the US and Canada. 

WOW

Now if I can just get one of them to come and train my dogs! HA HA HA

Thanks for letting me brag


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, those are some good genes!!! Hey I still want to see stacked shots of your new baby!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Wow, those are some good genes!!! Hey I still want to see stacked shots of your new baby!


Ask and ye shall receive. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=342267

Jiffy and Lacey are from the first litter of Fisher x Allie so they are full siblings to Slater.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


I would like Fisher, please.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Grandma! Those are great accomplishments, for young'ns.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh Anney he is GORGEOUS! Beautiful angles. I love him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that is amazing! maybe they can come work with the Tito Monster, too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW That's amazing!!! Congrats to Jiffy and Lacey. And to Daddy Fisher and Grandma Anney!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I cannot imagine something to be more proud of then knowing Fisher is passing on his great genes to his offspring. Looking forward to hearing lots more grandma brags!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats Anney! I also saw Pockets in Miami with Janet's daughter handling and he took Second under Judge Norm Patton--nice mover--you would have been happy to see the two of them show so well--the "biggies" were there--Jane, Greg, Tigger, Janice--so that's not bad at all (IMHO!)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Linda, that is awesome! I didn't know she had Pockets entered. How many in his class? I guess he was in Open, too old for 12-18. Just got his picture from MFGRC -- SOOOO cute, I added it to k9data. 
He is a great dog, I could steal him! You should see his field work, ridiculous. He can finish in the breed ring too if she commits to it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry Grandma Anney but my dad just posted a new thread in this section and you may not want to tell anyone I am related.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1008417#post1008417


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

7 were entered and 5 showed up--I just checked my catalog, and I have Pockets marked as going RWD too--Janice was on a Deauxquest dog that finished with that win, so it was a nice one-two in a sense for Deuxquest represented dogs. Greg and Tigger were on the other dogs that were behind, along with a (non-pro) handler.

Janet and I have talked about going up together to the Treasure Coast training--I'm just worried about having Mac off lead because although she loves to retrieve, once she is off lead she has another mind that kicks in and it doesn't listen as well; it prefers telling her legs to run all over the place--I have far better luck with her being on a lead but Janet says not to sweat it, that she may be inspired by the other dogs to stay and get the ducks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow that is impressive !! Congratulations.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is really awesome! Brag away! (Looks like Slater has a lot to live up to)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW WEE!!!! Nice job to Mr.Fisher's babies for making news!!!! YAYYY!!! happy dance time..right??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was there!! My friend that I was traveling with was in the class with them with her Boston Terrier. I didn't realize Jiffy was a Fisher son until I looked in the catalog just a little bit ago. That was the same day we got our UDX. Actually, we had high scoring golden retriever up until the end of the day when Jiffy got it!


----------

